# Hey guys and girl/s.



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I've neglected my webshots piranha pics page for quite a while and looking to create another Album. I have some pics from users from years ago and looking to update the page with another album. Will keep the old ones out there though. Full credit will be given for each pic. This is not for any monetary gain. I just noticed that I really get a bunch of hits on the page and I think it draws alot of attention towards this website since I plaster P-fury all over it. Thanks in advance. I will supply the link shortly.

Kind regards,

Jerry


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Feel free if you would like Jerry-

It's all I have to offer really-

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=177902&hl=


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Its Ok with CrossHairs ? Hey about your red belly pic







thanks AK .


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Its Ok with CrossHairs ? Hey about your red belly pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's fine with him man-
Everything we post together is fine-we maintain take care of all the fish together as needed..

Even if he did mind-I would just slap him anyhow.......


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

let me know if you want any pics of a geryi or manny ill send you some links.


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

Dont have much but if you need some ok pics let me know.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Dr. G.. you looking for people to post in here? PM to you?
and do you have a link for the old neglected page? would love to see it, cool idea.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I have some decent pics of a Elong if you want them.. Just PM me your email and Ill send them.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

here's one of my old piraya


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I'll just post it here.. S. compressus


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

some of my favs.

Eigenmanni:







Gold Diamond Rhom(stupid chimple):














one of my reds:


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

here's a few...


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Cariba:









Piraya:









Ternetzi:









Ternetzi and Nattereri:









Sanchezi:









Gold Diamond Rhombeus:

















Another Rhombeus:


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Well since everyone is posting them here... Here you go Dr.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Damn, some beauties. Keep them coming.

Link

http://p.webshots.com/flash/smallslideshow.swf

jerry_plakyda


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Pics have been uploaded to Piranha-Fury-3 Album. Looking forward to seeing more. To be honest I expect this to be the best album of the ones so far due to better cameras and photo takers. It is cool though seeing some old names in the other folders and their old fish.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Manny and Geryi Pics


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks Trigga, Only 22 shots in this new album, but impressed with the quality of pics. Please don't stop, I would like 100 pics in this album eventually.


----------



## Carl S (Aug 26, 2008)

Only have a few but your welcome to use them.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

One of my pirayas...


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Thank you nameless and Tango.







Pics added.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Feel free Doc-

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=179177&hl=


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Few of the old sanchezi


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Much appreciated AK and irishfan.





















Pics uploaded.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Bump, anyone else would like to have their quality pics enshrined forever in "WebShots"


----------



## Carl S (Aug 26, 2008)

Heres a couple of mine hope you like them.

View attachment 176858


View attachment 176859


View attachment 176860


View attachment 176861


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks Carl. nice pics.







Sorry for the slow response. I got alot on my plate these days.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Here is a few of my Mac. Nothing special but if you want to use them.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

cobrafox46 said:


> Here is a few of my Mac. Nothing special but if you want to use them.


That top pic is the sickest maculatus pic I have ever seen!


----------



## DMONEY09 (Oct 27, 2008)

my starting five lol


----------

